# Short Stirling



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2015)

An impressive looking beast, great photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SHORT STIRLING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SHORT STIRLING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SHORT STIRLING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Love the captured shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF STIRLING BOMBER 8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

SHORT STIRLING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

SHORT STIRLING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

WWII photo Preparation departure of the British bomber Short "Stirling" 28p | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

WWII photo Refueling of the British bomber Short "Stirling" Mk.I 35p | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

British Heavy Bombers always looked regal to me, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 336005
> View attachment 336006
> View attachment 336007
> View attachment 336008
> ...


Farb-Fotos Luftwaffe RK DK Orden Kampfgeschwader Flugzeuge Plane Beuteflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

35 Original WWII Snapshot Photo BRITISH RAF Royal Air Force STERLING BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2020)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2020)

The is no-1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

WWII Invaders British Stirling Bomber Plane Crew Vintage Magazine Poster

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF STIRLING BOMBER 17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> View attachment 596953


These markings seem atypical to me. Are the 2 on the left for towing gliders? Are the other markings bombing missions or something else?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2020)

The "daggers" may well be for agent or supply dropping missions on behalf of SOE.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online



Note the glider towing shackle.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

20 x 16 inch WW2 photo SHORT STIRLING BOMBER RAF loading bombs ground crew dog | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

WW2 RAF STIRLING V CHAKERI CAWNPORE INDIA , 3 X SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTOS 1944-6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 30 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 27 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 39 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 36 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 33 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING S.31 HALF SCALE STIRLING M4






SHORT STIRLING S.31 HALF SCALE STIRLING M4 LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 24 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 6 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 3 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ENGINE MOUNTING LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER MAIN WHEEL LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER CONSTRUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF 7 | eBay

Vee Vill Vin

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER VINTAGE PHOTO ROYAL AIR FORCE WW2 RAF 4 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 31 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER MAIN GEAR LARGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V FUSELAGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 3 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER VENTAL TURRET VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER BOMB AIMER VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER PILOTS CONTROLS ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2021)

Certainly not built for comfort !

Great pictures

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> Certainly not built for comfort !
> 
> Great pictures


But it is and i quote post 76 : extremely manoeuvrable and can hold it own against fighters.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ENGINEERS INSTRUMENT VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER FLIGHT CONTROLS RAF WW2 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER REAR VIEW ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER FRONT GUNNER RAF WW2 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO GRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER CONSTRUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF 8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER COCKPIT ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 PASSED BY CENSOR | eBay

*



*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER BOMB CELLS VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER UPPER TURRET VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ENGINEERS CONTROLS VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER TAIL UNDERCARRIAGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER MAIN UNDERCARRIAGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER FLAP CONSTRUCTION ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER AILERON CONSTRUCTION ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER FUSELAGE CONSTRUCTION ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING IV - 1000TH LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF WW2 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING IV - 1000TH LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF WW2 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER BRISTOL HERCULES ENGINES ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF 15 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF 9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER UNDERCARRIAGE LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT STIRLING BOMBER COCKPIT ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 PASSED BY CENSOR | eBay
> 
> *
> View attachment 614732
> *


SHORT STIRLING BOMBER CONTROLS COCKPIT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ENGINEERS INSTRUMENT VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614628


SHORT STIRLING BOMBER ENGINEERS CONTROLS ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING BOMBER WING BOMB CELL DOORS ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO WW2 RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 38 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 38 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 5, 2021)

Pïcture from an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

03/08 WK2 Foto ENGLAND BEUTE BOMBER SHERLING | eBay


Entdecken Sie 03/08 WK2 Foto ENGLAND BEUTE BOMBER SHERLING in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute captured cross

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm In flight view WW2 WWII military history (G11) | eBay


Original Glass Slide 35mm, In flight view military history Aviation WW2. Mount/Film Type: Glass 35mm. Subject: In flight.



www.ebay.com





colour

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 25 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 25 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





starting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 39 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SHORT STIRLING V ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 39 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 25 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 25 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Stirling I N3638 dated 13 July 1940 courtesy Barnes, Short Aircraft since 1900. Image is taken at Belfast, where Short built the Stirling and the Handley Page Herefords (or Dagger Hampdens as they were originally named) in the background.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"The 'Silver Stirling' PJ958 at Sydenham on 23 May 1945."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

SHORT STIRLING S.31 HALF SCALE STIRLING M4

Rochester Airport 24-11-1938 Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2022)

"Half scale".


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2022)

Must have been in a bl**dy big box !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Production














SHORT STIRLING WW2 RAF BOMBER PRODUCTION LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 31 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Colour














WWII Invaders British Stirling Bomber Plane Crew Vintage Magazine Poster | eBay


WWII Invaders British Stirling Bomber Plane Crew. also includes a Curtiss Wright P-40 Fighter plane ad on reverse. preparing for raid into Germany.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

1943 ground crew pushing



















1943 RAF Ground Crew Moving Stirling Bomber into Takoff Position News Photo | eBay


Feb. 9th 1942. Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo. News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

1942 fire bombs T-HN ?



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH-RAF SHORT STERLING LOADING FIRE BOMBS FOR GERMANY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH-RAF SHORT STERLING LOADING FIRE BOMBS FOR GERMANY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------

